# ext2fs en grub, grub no se instala, Maquina virtual

## carroca

Hola a todos, supungo que este es un tema muy tratado, ya que aparece incluso en la documentacion del grub en gentoo.org, pero no lo consigo solucionar.

E hecho varias instalaciones de Gentoo desde un minimal CD en una maquina virtual, para saber como se instala antes de instalarlo en un portatil (futuro que tendre para navidades).

Ya e instalado Gentoo en la MV varias veces, pero el problema siempre esta con el grub (puede que en distintas partes del sistema, pero como no inicia...), no lo consigo instalar, cuando voy a ejecutar el "root (hd0,0)" desde la linea de comandos del grub estando dentro de chroot durante la instalacion del sistema me da el error (famoso error por lo que parece) de:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> 
> 

 

E intentado solucionarlo con las soluciones que dice en la documentacion, pero no consigo nada, puede que sea porque es una MV, pero nunca tuve problemas de grub en MV. He hecho varias instalaciones de gentoo con el minimal CD, con distintas arquitecturas, usando el Genkernel o por configuracion manual, en todas las opciones me sale el problema del grub, tambien e probado a tener las particiones en distintos formatos, ext2 y ext3, y a formatearlas con mk2fs -j y con mkfs.ext3, pero nada.

Cuando encuentre la manera de subir una foto con los errores (mucha falta no hara creo) la subo.

Saludos y gracias si a alguien se le ocurre algo.

EDITO: Imagen de los errores y configuracion del grub.conf

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-erroresgrub-3621247.html

----------

## samplemix

1. primero, antes de reinciar creaste la partición ext2 donde esta el boot y la en fstab?

```
# nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2
```

2. Si no la monta, compilaste el kernel y agregaste en filesystem las opciones de soporte para ext2.

```
File systems --->

      <*> Second extended fs support

       [*]   Ext2 extended attributes

       [*]         Ext2 POSIX Access control

       [*]         Ext2Security Labels
```

3. A mi en una máquina virtual la única forma de que se instalar el grub era con porque con emerge grub tenía un bug y no se instalaba.

```
# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

# nano -w /boot/grub/device.map

  (hd0)  /dev/sda

# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

4. Lo más lejos que llegue con el minimal y stage fue hasta levantar las X11, pero no Xorg -configure no funcionaba bien, así que copie el xorg.conf de otra distro y logré hacerlo funcionar.

5. Has probado las virtual appliance que vienen listas? yo baje una y funciona muy bien, salvo algunos mínimos errores.

6. Cuando lo hice con el minimal y stage3 me trajo muchos problemas la iso 2008, sin embargo la iso y stage me funcionan perfecto.

```
mirrors/

releases/

amd64/

current-stage/

stages/

stage3-amd64-200091029.tar.gz

mirrors/

snapshots/

amd64/

portage-lastest.tar
```

7. Me trajo muchos problemas genkernel en la instalación del grub, así que es mejor que compiles el kernel y copias la imagen.

----------

## carroca

Hola Samplemix:

1: La particion que cree era una ext3, formatee tanto hda1 (/boot) como hda3 ( / ). y Las monte correctamente en el fstab.

2: El kernel lo instale tanto con Genkernel como compilando y configuandolo manualmente, a la hora de configurarlo le daba soporte a todo lo relacionado con ext2 y ext3 (ext4 no lo vi) y quite toda la compatibilidad que venia sobre los otros sistemas de ficheros, ReiserFs, JFS... y los demas que salen (no me acuerdo ahora).

3: A mi el grub si que se me instalaba, lo unico que no me iniciaba el kernel que le marcaba en el grub.conf.

4: Pues mira, ya has llegado mas lejos que yo, yo lo maximo que e llegado a sido a iniciar el kernel y que se bloquee.

5: no conocia las VA, e buscado alguna y sobre gentoo e encontrado, pero un poco viejas, probare alguna a ver.

7: Yo la primera instalacion que hice en la MV fue con genkernel, y el grub se me instalo, pero no me iniciaba.

Bueno, despues de eso, el problema ya esta solucionado, no se si quien viera las imagenes se dio cuenta que el grub.conf estaba comentado, donde aparecian las opciones de arranque estaban comentadas, por eso no me arrancaba, me di cuenta al comparar el grub.conf del virtual gentoo con el de mi Debian. La solucion fue "descomentar" esas lineas de Gentoo y solucionado, eso si, el kernel no llego a iniciar del todo, se bloqueo (no aparecio Kernel Panic ni nada.).

Bueno, seguire con mis pruebas y experimentos, haber si consigo instalar con entorno grafico y todo (Gnome si puedo) la virtual de Gentoo para practicar.

Saludos.

PD: Estoy volviendo a instalar la MV, haber si esta vez consigo aunquesea iniciar la linea de comandos jeje.

PD2: LLevo un par de años con linux, pero hasta que no e empezado a probar Gentoo no me habia dado cuenta de la potencia de personalizacion que te da Linux.

----------

## samplemix

Disculpa, no ví las imagenes... 

1, 2 ,3: Entonces debe estar bien..

4: Eso me paso la primera vez que lo instale (no en VMWARE), debe ser alguna opción equivocada en .config o en el grub.

Esto tengo en el grub, el último es el kernel compilado manualmente por mi..

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/grub.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramd$

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 vga=0x317

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramd$

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 vga=0x317

title Gentoo Linux x86_64 2.6.30-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317 udev
```

Podrías colocar las opciones que seleccionaste para tu kernel (make menuconfig) 

Estas fueron las que seleccione.

```
[*] Enable loadable module support  --->  

       [ ]   Forced module loading                               

       [*]   Module unloading

Processor type and features  --->   

       Processor family (Generic-x86-64)  ---> 

                ( ) Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8                      

                ( ) Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon      

               (X) Core 2/newer Xeon                              

                ( ) Generic-x86-64  

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->  

[*] PCI support 

       <*> Support for PCI Hotplug  ---> 

              <*>   SHPC PCI Hotplug driver   

Device Drivers --->

            IEEE 1394 (Firewire) support ---->

             <*> Stable FireWire stack                                       

             <*>   OHCI-1394 controllers                                      

             <*>   Storage devices (SBP-2 protocol) 

Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Parallel port support  ---> 

          <*>   PC-style hardware   

Device Drivers  --->

 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (Experimental) drivers  

      <*>     PCMCIA PATA support

Device Drivers  --->

    -*- I2C support  --->                                            

            I2C Hardware Bus support  --->                             

                    <*> Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC)   

Device Drivers  --->  

      Sonics Silicon Backplane  --->  

              <*> Sonics Silicon Backplane support

Device Drivers  --->  

        [*] Fusion MPT device support  --->                              

                <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI                        

                <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for FC 

                <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS 

Device Drivers  --->  

       SCSI device support  ---> 

                 -*- SCSI device support                                        

                <*> SCSI disk support  

                 [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->  

                       <*>   SYM53C8XX 2 SCSI support  

Device Drivers  --->  

       SCSI device support  --->                                   

                  [*] SCSI low-level drivers  --->                           

                         <*>   BusLogic SCSI support

Device Drivers  --->  

                 [*] USB support  --->   

                           <*>   Support for Host-side USB 

                           <*>     SL811HS HCD support

Device Drivers  --->  

               <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->  

                          <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                            

                          <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support                             

                          <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support

File systems --->

                  CD-ROM/DVD Filesystem --->

                        <*>  ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

                                 [*] Microsoft Joilet CDROM extensions                  

Device Drivers  --->  

            Input device support  --->

                Hardware I/O ports  --->

                    <*> Gameport support     

Networking support  ---> 

            Networking options  ---> 

               <*> Packet socket                                                

               [*]   Packet socket: mmapped IO                          

              <*> Unix domain sockets  

              <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging   

Device Drivers  ---> 

               [*] Network device support  ---> 

                    [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

                           [*]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers                    

                          <*>     AMD PCnet32 PCI support  

                   [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->  

                          <*>   Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support 

Device Drivers  ---> 

            Graphics support  ---> 

                 -*- /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  ---> 

                        <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support  

Device Drivers  --->   

        [*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)  --->         

                        <*>   Device mapper support                               

                        <*>     Snapshot target                                          

                        <*>     Bad Block Relocation Device Target (EXPERIMENTAL)  

      

     

Device Drivers  --->  

       HID Devices  --->  

                          <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support 

   

File systems --->

      <*> Second extended fs support

       [*]   Ext2 extended attributes

       [*]         Ext2 POSIX Access control

       [*]         Ext2Security Labels

    Pseudo filesystems --->

         [*] /proc file system support

          [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

Device Drivers  ---> 

                 <*> Sound card support  ---> 

                              <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->  

                              <M>   Sequencer support                                   

                              < >     Sequencer dummy client                              

                              <M>   OSS Mixer API                                              

                              <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API          

                              [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system      

                              [*]   OSS Sequenc    [*] Inotify file change notification support

  Bus options (PCI etc.)  -->

       < > PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support  --->
```

y luego..

```
# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot

# cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

# exit

# cd

# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/dev /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

# 
```

5: Descarge la virtual appliance de bagside que funciona perfectamente (en DOWNLOAD > SAVE LINK AS)

De hecho esa es la única que funciona perfecto y tiene incluídas las vmtools desde un comienzo...

El único pero, es que he tratado de cambiar CHOST y me devuelve muchos errores con el compilador que tengo, lo actualice y lo mismo, así que no se que pasa en realidad, lo digo por si lo descargas y haces algunos experimentos.

Saludos.

----------

## carroca

Buenas:

Yo sigo con lo mio... esta vez me aparece Kernel Panic (segunda vez que me sale desde que uso linux jeje, pero la primera fue culpa mia, supongo que esta tambien jeje), voy a adjuntar una imagen del error.

En el error del kernel panic aparece "VFS", que me imagino que sera algo que no e compilado ni marcado como modulo. Pero no lo encuentro, me e dispuesto a recompilar el kernel, pero no e encontrado nada, me suena a algo de sistema de ficheros, ext2, ext3, reiserFS y compañia, pero no estoy seguro.

Porcierto, hay alguna manera de poner que opciones has elegido para el kernel?? es para poner yo las mias, para que se vea cuales e puesto, de esa manera sera mas claro saber cual es el error ya que se verian cuales tengo activadas y cuales no.

LLevo un par de años en linux, pero estar con ubuntu casi 2 años y con debian unos meses hace que este un poco verde en esto jeje.

IMAGEN http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-pantallazo1-3640951.html

Gracias    :Very Happy: 

EDITO: E pensado que el error podria salir porque faltaban por compilar algunos sistemas de ficheros, de modo que e recompilado el kernel y e compilado (no marcado como modulos) todo lo relacionado con sistemas de ficheros que e visto, pero sigue sin funcionar. Buscando e encontrado que puede ser de la configuracion del fstab, que este mal, voy a mirar y comento.

----------

## samplemix

Hola, no se en que te que equivocaste, consejo, comienza desde cero o haz eso de make oldconfig, por cada paso "take snapshot" y así todo es más sencillo. 

Acá esta mi .config

http://pastebin.com/m1e9a0a7

Selecciona las opciones que coloque arriba de ext2. 

```
File systems --->

      <*> Second extended fs support

       [*]   Ext2 extended attributes

       [*]         Ext2 POSIX Access control

       [*]         Ext2Security Labels
```

Y en fstab:

```
# nano -w /etc/fstab

/dev/hda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3 / ext3 noatime 0 0

/dev/hda2 none swap sw 0 0
```

En mi caso ocupe el stage3-amd64-200091029.tar.gz y portage-lastest.tar, no uses genkernel, sino que manual y instala el grub como te indique arriba 

```
# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab 

# nano -w /boot/grub/device.map 

  (hd0)  /dev/sda 

# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

En la parte del xorg se complica, escribe:

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

# emerge -e xorg-x11

# setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout es -variant basic 
```

Y en make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard vmmouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa vmware"
```

```
# Xorg -configure

# cp /home/user/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

```
# emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse 

y cambiar en nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

# Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0" 

Driver      "vmmouse"
```

Si sigues teniendo problemas con el xorg, con links ftp:// puedes entrar a tu servidor ftp y copiar el xorg.conf desde ahí (de otra distro)

[ESC]

Y save as el xorg.conf y copiarlo a /etc/X11/.

Crear el usuario.

```
# useradd -m -G wheel,cdrom,users,audio,portage,video -s /bin/bash user

# passwd user

# emerge sudo

# nano /etc/sudoers

%wheel  ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

Y luego de instalar el entorno de escritorio instala las vmtools que por cierto funcionan muy bien!

```
# nano /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-emulation/open-vm-tools ~amd64

sys-apps/kudzu ~amd64

app-emulation/open-vm-tools-kmod ~amd64

# nano /etc/portage/package.use

x11-libs/cairo svg

x11-dev-libs/libnet python

x11-libs/cairo svg

# emerge open-vm-tools

# rc-update add vmware-tools default

# reboot
```

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## samplemix

 *carroca wrote:*   

> En el error del kernel panic aparece "VFS",

 

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-blobk(2,0)

etc

A en mi intento de hacer la instalación en VirtualBox que tenía "sda"(con que trabaja vmware) en lugar de "hda"(virtualbox) en el grub, lo otro es que solo arrancaba con la imagen y cambie el orden en boot en settings y listo!

Saludos.

----------

